# Goat themed apparel !



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Show us all your goat apparel, bumper stickers etc. that you have or want to show off how much you love your goats!!

( I have the shirts, and I have to decide which bumper sticker I want)
I also have a hat, but it was made for me so can't find it on Internet...
Can't wait to see what y'all have/want!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Got a pic of my cap!

Now, I'd like to see your pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun stuff!


----------



## frustrated-goat-mom (Jun 12, 2018)

This is the decal my niece made for my car.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Alas, I have none.  But I want the shirt that says, "Let's be honest. I was crazy BEFORE the goats!"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can’t find it because my sister in law bought it for me and she thought I was way skinner then I really am lol but she got me a shirt that says “the more people I meet the more I like my Goats”


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i got 2 more things!!!!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/573871...7v__-A4vqPfRsTu3rvC5eY4ymcnTrL_oaAsyFEALw_wcB

i got the blue shirt and navy sweatrshirt.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/i/401475492962?chn=ps&var=671146401988
thats the sweatshirt


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I have these ones:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Deborah Haney , Those are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a coffee mug says "Two goats past normal" lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, love all those.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My 19 year-old daughter just bought this one at TSC: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ing-me-short-sleeve-crew-t-shirt?cm_vc=-10009


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> My 19 year-old daughter just bought this one at TSC: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ing-me-short-sleeve-crew-t-shirt?cm_vc=-10009


My mom just got me that one a few months ago!

@Nigerian dwarf goat : I like the Goat Mobile bumper sticker the most!

I have an "ugly christmas sweater" style t-shirt and sweatshirt with different goat prints on them!
I also have a really pretty black racer-back tank with a multicolored boer goat on it.

I'll have to grab photos!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I almost forgot my favorite piece of goat merch


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Deborah Haney said:


> I almost forgot my favorite piece of goat merch
> View attachment 138277


Ooo yes! I have a goat shower curtain too! Almost forgot about that. It's a shadow of a boer goat.

Oh and I also have two pretty large metal goat sculptures in my house.

Wow, now that you guys are forcing me to list all this stuff I'm feeling a little self conscious/crazy!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I love that shower curtain! (And all the other stuff, too!)


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> My 19 year-old daughter just bought this one at TSC: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ing-me-short-sleeve-crew-t-shirt?cm_vc=-10009


Hubby bought this for me last weekend


----------

